# Scanner Problem



## laempisch (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Allerseits.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinen Scanner.
Undzwar wenn ich die Auflösung hochstelle, dann
bekomme ich ein verzerrtes Bild auf dem man nichts 
erkennen kann.
Ist das ein Software, Treiber oder Hardwareproblem


MfG
laempisch


----------



## laempisch (4. Oktober 2001)

*Nachtrag*

So nach einigen Tests konnte ich den Fehler einschränken jedoch nicht beheben. Das Problem ist nur vorhanden, wenn ich in Frarbe scanne.
vielleicht hilft das ja einem von euch mir einen Tip zu geben woran das liegen könnte.


MfG
laempisch


----------



## Dunsti (4. Oktober 2001)

das is ne gute Frage, auf die ich so spontan keine Antwort habe.

Aber: die Software und die Treiber sind Sachen, die Du nochma neu installieren kannst. Ist das Problem damit nicht weg liegts ziemlich sicher an der Hardware....

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Rene (6. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

das ist ein Treiber Problem!


René


----------



## laempisch (9. Oktober 2001)

Ja echt ich hab mich schon nach einem Neuen Scanner umgeschaut. 
ich versuchs mal.

thx
laempisch


----------

